# Know of a trainer in CO?



## xenabella (Aug 23, 2011)

I am looking for a trainer that is very familiar in the Denver/Parker/Aurora/Littleton area of Colorado. Does anyone know any?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Tim Cruiser is out that way - not sure of his website name....


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Im a former employee and friend of Tim and Lori Cruser, website is Parker's Favorite Pet Boarding Daycare & Training Facility | Serving Denver & The Front Range | (720)851-7829 | Come Sit Stay | Boarding, Dog Training and Doggie Daycare, and the facility is located in Parker.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Cool K9's Colorado Springs Area Dog Training Home

Jim is based in the springs but memory serves, he does travel between denver, the springs and pueblo. I'm not exactly sure what his schedule is currently as his wife is recovering from surgery but he's a nice guy and knows his stuff. I'm actually hoping to observe some of his classes the next time i'm back home.


Here's the facebook page too.... 
https://www.facebook.com/#!/coolk9s


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

xenabella said:


> I am looking for a trainer that is very familiar in the Denver/Parker/Aurora/Littleton area of Colorado. Does anyone know any?


i wouldn't go anywhere other than american canine academy. he's located about 10 minutes north of denver in the commerce city area. sean is a certified decoy in mondio ring, teaches schutzhund as well and does basic obedience and behavorial problems. his entire staff was taught at or is going to belmar university (a vet and training school). he specializes in german shepherds and malinois but will take any dog. he's super personal and his staff are amazing. he is good friends leerburg's michael ellis and that is the base of all his teaching.
i used to goto protection class once a week but haven't been able to get down there in a few months.
he will also so a free consultation with you. 
if you got, tell him michele and samson said hi!

web: Dog Training Denver Colorado – American Dog School
facebook: Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------

